# IMS Shower Screen



## Codsworthy (Jan 23, 2021)

Hi, I have the IMS SP 200IM shower screen and I cannot get it to screw onto the group head for my Barista Express. It just seems to not reach the top of the screw thread and the screw won't bite, it just spins freely in the cavity.

any ideas what I can do to make this work?


----------



## Cooffe (Mar 7, 2019)

I honestly wasn't aware that there was an aftermarket shower screen that fit the Barista Express. Is it the CL200IM?


----------



## Codsworthy (Jan 23, 2021)

Cooffe said:


> I honestly wasn't aware that there was an aftermarket shower screen that fit the Barista Express. Is it the CL200IM?


 It's the IMS SP200IM 48.4mm screen. It comes in 2 parts and isn't a direct aftermarket upgrade. It's meant for the La Spaziale machine but a few people have fitted them as precision screens to the BE. Largely to use the matching IMS La Spaziale 14/16g precision baskets aw an upgrade which take way too much coffee (21.5g) without the matching screen.


----------



## Burger (Dec 26, 2020)

Did you manage to get a resolve for this? I have the IMS BV200IM similar issue the screw fits but not flush so the associated 18-22g IMS basket doesn't work great above 18g.


----------



## knipsi22 (Aug 17, 2021)

@CodsworthyUse IMS BV200IM it's made for the machine. My screw fits 'almost' flush. My puck never touches it.

Problem with my IMS screen is, that the offset water jet allways pokes a hole in the puck at that exact position. That was'nt the case wit OEM shower screen. I still have to play with it though..


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

offset water jet?


----------



## knipsi22 (Aug 17, 2021)

The water comes out off center. It punches a hole in my puck with the IMS screen...


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

knipsi22 said:


> The water comes out off center. It punches a hole in my puck with the IMS screen...


 i think i'm being a bit thick, doesn't it always comes out off centre, even with the stock screen? there's a screw in the centre?


----------



## knipsi22 (Aug 17, 2021)

Yeah you're right. For some reason though, the IMS let's the water through in a way that it punches a visible hole in the puck right underneath the water outlet. I'll try turning it just a little bit so that there is no hole directly under the outlet.


----------



## facboy (Dec 13, 2019)

knipsi22 said:


> Yeah you're right. For some reason though, the IMS let's the water through in a way that it punches a visible hole in the puck right underneath the water outlet. I'll try turning it just a little bit so that there is no hole directly under the outlet.


 oh i see what you mean. be interested to hear how you get on, i was toying with the idea of trying it out.


----------

